# 1 Gram Cannabutter



## texashomegrown (Jul 21, 2008)

If I chopped up a gram or two of good bud could I make a little cannabutter to put on a peice of bread or somthing? Don't really want to spend hundreds of dollars on butter


----------



## Njsurf14 (Jul 22, 2008)

hmmm my only suggestion would be.. to get those cookies you just cut and put on the pan. Cut one of those and chop up your bud in a grinder than put it in the cookie. ... I'm NOT SRE ABOUT THIS sooo take your chances


----------



## koolhand77 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey, grind up a gram or so. you can cook with the gram as long as there is a fatty substace to absorb the thc. butter is better done bigger numbers. like i just took 14 grams of pretty good mids and cooked itin the butter for about a hour on lowlow heat stiriing it every couple min. use a smallpot. then strain the butter. Do not burn. Now i am gonna make 9 rice krispy treats.yummy lol sorry for spacing mykeyboard is fucked.


----------



## koolhand77 (Jul 22, 2008)

wait don't waste your weed by just chopping it up. thc has to be drawn outof the plant you can't get high from just eating it.


----------



## Njsurf14 (Jul 22, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> wait don't waste your weed by just chopping it up. thc has to be drawn outof the plant you can't get high from just eating it.


Fuck i forgot about that step repps for u kiss-ass


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jul 22, 2008)

So if someone were to just eat an ounce of dank nothing would happen? It must be an urban myth.


----------



## MrFishy (Jul 22, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> wait don't waste your weed by just chopping it up. thc has to be drawn outof the plant you can't get high from just eating it.


This is true, however I just read an official opinion on a renown researchers web site that stated there is something in pot that needs to be cooked to some degree lest it not make you feel so good . . . you know, unpleasant, strong high. I'm sure you'd have to eat a good chunk for this to become an issue. It was on here somewhere, a link to a couple of grower/scientists book. Top post. Oh well?
Sorry to be so vague but, if true and I save someone from a super buzzkill, well I felt it warranted? I'll post the source when I stumble on it again.

Maybe it was on here? I don't recall where I got this? It's a good read. Yummy. http://alternatesmoke.com/cooking/index.html


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jul 28, 2008)

IDK About All That, I Often Season My Spaghetti With Som Reggie 'erb And Grind It Up REAL Fine And Put It On Some Skillet Fried Chicken. No Matter How Indica It Is That Chicken Gets You So Fuckin High... And The Spaghetti Is An Unusual All-around Buzz!


----------



## monstercmb98 (Aug 1, 2008)

downloads drugs and cannabis related downloads like games drugtest and a rolling handbook
theres a video check it out
for the nutella crackers


----------



## cloudflyer (Aug 1, 2008)

texashomegrown said:


> If I chopped up a gram or two of good bud could I make a little cannabutter to put on a peice of bread or somthing? Don't really want to spend hundreds of dollars on butter


I use a coffee grinder and powder it. Then I add it to veg oil (butter sub that dosent burn as easy) and cook on low heat for about an hour. Then add it or cook it into your fav dish


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 2, 2008)

If you want a bad ass cookie rec. you should click on the 2nd link in my sig. Look through the last few pages and my buddy DB has an amazing cookie rec.!!!!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 2, 2008)

Ganjaglutin said:


> No Matter How *Indica *It Is That Chicken Gets You So Fuckin High... And The Spaghetti Is An Unusual All-around Buzz!


 
What do you mean "how Indica it is?"


----------



## Njsurf14 (Aug 2, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> If you want a bad ass cookie rec. you should click on the 2nd link in my sig. Look through the last few pages and my buddy DB has an amazing cookie rec.!!!!!


thats a great link


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 2, 2008)

make some firecrackers im tore up as hell off em right been that way 4 hrs now off 2 grams off some good


----------



## MonkeeMan (Aug 5, 2008)

Vizion420 said:


> make some firecrackers im tore up as hell off em right been that way 4 hrs now off 2 grams off some good


i second that

ive only done that once, but i was fucked so bad it made me sick

haha its got its pros and cons


----------



## Ganjalf (Apr 15, 2010)

haha how indica it is.

Chattin' shit boy!!!


----------

